# Toshiba lcd tv32c120u , problemas con la imagen



## transistor2020 (Jul 8, 2014)

tengo un problema el tv lcd toshiba,  la imagen se ve doble hasta triple color malo no se distingue, la imagen tiembla y una raya negra horizontal abajo como de 1 cm de ancho en frio enciende bien a  calentarse da la falla empieza a los 2 o 3 minutos,por la parte superior e inferior tiembla revise fuente condensadores bien medi voltajes hay 24 , hay los 5 y hay 11.89 los 12 de la fuente no se si esta bien 11.89 o debe ser exacto 12 aca la imagen haber que es , si es la board logica de video o plaqueta de la pantalla donde va el flex toque el flex lo limpie y no es el flex:


----------



## felixreal (Jul 18, 2014)

Hooolaquetal!!

Me pasó algo parecido con una LG de 23", en mi caso, donde debería tener 15v tenía apenas 14 y unas ondulaciones en la imagen, también como que temblaba.
Cambié los condensadores de 15v de la fuente que alimentaban la mainboard, y en ésta los condensadores de varios reguladores y los que alimentaban el panel. Con eso se solucionó.
No se si tu caso es el mismo, por que yo no tenía ninguna franja negra. Lo tuyo parece un error de sincro vertical. 


Saludos!!!!


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 18, 2014)

los condensadores los medi con un capacimetro medidor de scr y estan bien, ya el tv lo entregue el problema debe estar en la placa que esta pegada a los flex de la pantalla y repararla es un riesgo,  ya que el flex esta pegado a esa placa, y despegarlo  es un riesgo   ya que no poseo pintura conductiva de todas maneras agradecido por tratar de ayudarme. gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2014)

capacimetro medidor de scr  = no son confiables


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 18, 2014)

bueno pero ya lo regrese igual tenia voltajes bien y estables para mi el problema radicaba en la placa de la pantalla


----------

